# Lauren hays



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

Look in the back of the June issue or retriever news ...back to back open wins amat.trained and handled...impressive!! Congrats to you Lauren... 






Disclaimer.....I never pet the dog...touched the dog...seen the dog or smelled the dog...just think that's impressive!!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Very impressive! Congrats.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Lauren and Slider will be on my pickem list of contenders at the National Amateur...it might be her first but she is no longer a rookie after the back to back Open wins

a Texas A&M graduate and resident of Austin TX, there is a whole lot to like about that combination

Good Luck at the National young lady


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Obviously a very nice dog.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Lauren and Slider will be on my pickem list of contenders at the National Amateur...it might be her first but she is no longer a rookie after the back to back Open wins
> 
> a Texas A&M graduate and resident of Austin TX, there is a whole lot to like about that combination
> 
> Good Luck at the National young lady


Yea, but that dog was whelped in Cajun Country

I was going to pick Slider too but now, everybody knows! I'm sure the breeder was thowing marks for that litter before they were weaned. But, I don't think you will see Larry on RTF braggin' about it.

BTW, that's two FC's - AFC's from the same Dam by two different sires.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Franco said:


> But, I don't think you will see him on RTF braggin' about it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Sigh. Nobody downplayed anything. Shakes head in total disbelief.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sigh. Nobody downplayed anything. Shakes head in total disbelief.


You didn't even bother to congratulate the young lady man, must be the dog training itself I guess.

Think about it.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> .it might be her first but she is no longer a rookie after the back to back Open wins


She was no longer a rookie long before her Open wins.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

They make a great team


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Congratulations, Lauren! We're pulling for you!


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Good job Lauren! Slider's not bad lookin either.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice team that should do very well at the Nationals. Best of luck to them!


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Lauren is such a nice person. I have a Slider sired puppy who turned ten months old today. He is a real nice pup so far. Lauren always has the time to talk to me and seems genuinely interested in the upbringing of my pup.
Good luck at the National Am Lauren and Slider!!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Congrats to Lauren! A team to watch......

WRL


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Obviously a very nice dog.


Great observation.

Congrats to Lauren.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey y'all,

What a shock to see a thread title that is my name! Randy that was really nice of you to start this and I so appreciate each of you and what you wrote about Slider and me. I have officially started getting nervous!

No matter what it will be memorable and I'm just grateful to be there and run with the phenomenal handler and dog teams that will be there.. I know all of you know the work that goes into it and I'll do my best to represent and make you proud!

Only 1200 more miles to go regards,
Lauren & Slider


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Good luck Lauren!


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck in MI Lauren and Slider!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

you'll do fine Lauren, go get 'em!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Good Luck Slider and Lauren!! Continue on with in awesome year!!
Bobby


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Lauren, I'm wishing you and Slider the very best for the National. Whatever happens, have fun!
Janet


----------

